# New Aussie Chick



## MissFit2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi all,

New member just saying Hi. I've been stalking around a few BB forums lately and this one definitely seems to most comprehensive.


Would love to chat to some fellow Aussies out there


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not an Aussie but welcome. A lot of good stuff on this board


----------



## brazey (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## atmosfearless (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

Cappy, Griff,  you're assistance is needed here, asap!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

Cappy, Griff,  you're assistance is needed here, asap!

Wise choice, welcome!


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 11, 2014)

I wanna move to Aussie....  Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome, good people here


----------



## Riles (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Jun 11, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hiya...nice to have you.



IronAddict said:


> Cappy, Griff,  you're assistance is needed here, asap!



Fine gentleman... i can vouch for there gentlemanly goodness


----------



## breakbones (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome 


ANABOLIC AMERICA 
30%off enter: breakbones30
www.anabolicamerica.net


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## bar_belle (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------

